# Focke Wulfs Ta 154



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 30, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2016)

Sweet shots.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)

"Nachtjg̃er Ta 154 / mit 2 x Jumo 211F / Lñgsschnitt." Left side cutaway view of Focke-Wulf Ta 154 Moskito night fighter. Retouched photo illustration of an airman working on the weapons bay of Focke-Wulf Ta 154 Moskito.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## at6 (Sep 12, 2017)

Excellent design. Just think what would have been if the factory producing the glue hadn't have been bombed. Tank was one of truly great designers.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2017)

Cool stuff.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ei03mkG8X1k_


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)

Ta-154 cockpit


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 5, 2017)

IIRC That is Kurt Tank himself at the controls of the 1st prototype.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 19, 2018)

Note that the first picture in this thread has the mount in elevated rear of the cockpit for twin MG's.

Also note the slightly elevated wing tips of the crashed and broken 154 in the series of photo with the allied airman(?). This version also had a fuselage lengthening plug installed just forward of the tail surfaces.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2019)

Wing attack Plan R


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## at6 (Aug 25, 2019)

Just think what havoc the TA-154 might have caused if the Tego Film factory hadn't have been bombed.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 8, 2021)

Coming from Cercy...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## spicmart (Jan 19, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 611999
> 
> Coming from Cercy...


I have it now. Anybody else?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 20, 2022)

Here!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2022)

Here


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 20, 2022)

There.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2022)

Here, its s nice little book


----------

